# AC97 Audio Configuration



## BabyJ (Sep 30, 2004)

Hi. I'm using XP - but am not familiar with the sound system at all. My young son enjoys messing around with the AC97 Audio Configuration - which he accesses from the 'Sound Effect' icon on the toolbar. On his own computer (also using XP) the default playback device is Realtek AC97 Audio but he doesn't have an icon to access the audio configuration window. I'm assuming it's on his computer somewhere and I just don't know how to access it and create an icon. If anyone could tell me how to do so I'd be very grateful.... sorry if this is a duncey question - my son is autistic and very persistent when he wants something! Thanks!


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Its usually only available if the implementation of the drivers for the particular chipset include it in the drivers.
At this location one PC has it as the chipset specific drivers include it, the other two do not as its not part of their drivers.

The AC97 is the audio "codec", it's implementation may differ (as will the functions offerred) according to the motherboard makers specific drivers.


----------



## narms (Jun 19, 2008)

I have a no name computer running Windows XP. I just bought a cable to connect the stereo to the computer, but when I put the jack in the blue opening, Jack Sense pops up with a big X next to Stereo Line In. I'm assuming that I have to change a definition, but please tell me what. Thanks.


----------

